# Brauche einen Guten vorschlag



## Petra (13. Jan. 2007)

Hallo @all

Ich brauche von euch einen guten vorschlag für diese Wand

Die rosen sind über 20 Jahre alt und das sieht man .
Ich möchte  jetzt diese weg machen und etwas neues Pflanzen nur was kann ich da hin setzen .
Morgens bis Nachmittags um 16 Uhr ist dort die Sonne allso muss da eine Pflanze hin die viel Sonne verträgt nur was??????
Bitte um gute vorschläge DANKE.

Sorry Bild ist nicht so gut.


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Brauche einen Guten vorschlag*

Hallo Petra,

ich wäre ja ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn ich so eine vollbewachsene Rosenwand hätte. Was für eine Sorte ist es denn bzw. welche Farbe haben die Blüten + blüht sie nur einmal oder öfters. (Ich mag Rosen sehr, daher die Neugier. )
Bei uns sind die Wände vorhanden - nur die Rosen und das Klettergerüst fehlen noch  in mehrfacher Ausführung, versteht sich...

Du hast aus meiner Sicht mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Eine wäre: Rosen erhalten und einfach mal richtig runter schneiden, so auf 30 cm vielleicht. Die treiben dann wieder ordentlich durch und wenn Du sie gleich waagerecht aufleitest, dann hast Du später von oben bis unten Blüten dran.
Wenn Du sie absolut nicht mehr haben möchtest, dann gebe es noch __ Efeu, Wilden __ Wein, Echten Wein (aber für den könnte es evtl. zu wenig Sonne sein), Clematis (er mag einen beschatteten Fuß), __ Geißblatt uvm.
Vielleicht lichtest Du auch nur die Rosen kräftig aus und pflanzt ein oder zwei farblich passende Clematis dazwischen!? Die wachsen dann mit in die Rosen ein und können einen schönen Farbkontrast liefern. 
Noch ein paar farblich passende Stauden wie __ Lavendel, Frauenmantel, __ Fingerhut, __ Steinkraut usw. zu Füßen der "Königinnen" und fertig. 
So würde ich es wahrs. machen.

Gute Infos zu den vielen vers. __ Kletterpflanzen gibt es hier. Die Leute sind wirklich kompetent und freundlich.


----------



## bonsai (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Brauche einen Guten vorschlag*

Moin Petra,

die schönen Kletterrosen sind in der Pflege sicherlich nicht einfach. Egal wie man sich anzieht und schützt, man - oder zumindest ich- ist immer zerstochen und voller Hautrisse, wenn die Arbeit getan ist. Dafür wird man aber des Sommers immer durch eine herrliche Blüte entschädigt.

Ich würde mich also Annetts Aussagen anschließen wollen, mit Ausnahme der Clematis, die bekommt man im Verbund mit Kletterosen einfach nicht in den Griff, da die zurück gefrorenen Triebe einfach zu schwer aus dem Zweigwerk zu entfernen sind.

Wenn Du also unbedingt die Rosen loswerden willst, wie wäre es mit Spalierobst?
In guten Baumschulen bekommt man entsprechen vorgeschultes Material und die robusten Sorten vertragen sicherlich auch die nicht unerheblichen Sonnenreflexionen der hellen Wand. 
In der geschützten Lage, sollte aber auch ein Versuch mit Kiwis möglich sein.

Grundsätzlich solltest Du allen Pflanzen eine Rankhilfe geben, oder höhere Stauden mit entsprechenden Stäben o.Ä. unterstützen.

Der Wind streicht entlang der Wand und drückt die Bepflanzung nach vorn.

Viel Spaß beim Aussuchen und verletzungsfreie Ausgrabungen

Norbert


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Brauche einen Guten vorschlag*

Hallo Norbert,

ich habe leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit Clematis und Rosen. Da die Rosen erstmal 1-2 Jahre einwachsen sollten... sonst zieht man sie ja mit dem Clematis zu Boden. Am besten eignen sich wohl Clematis der sogenannten Schnittgruppe 3 - d.h. sie müssen jeden Spätherbst/Winter/Frühling bis auf 30cm runtergeschnitten werden. Angeblich wird unten einfach gekappt und dann der obere Teil rausgezogen. 
Soll gut funktionieren, aber ich kann es leider noch nicht aus eigenen Erfahrungen bestätigen...
Clematis und Rosen


----------



## inge50 (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Brauche einen Guten vorschlag*

Hallo Petra,

__ Hibiskus sieht auch ganz nett aus. Kann man auch als Hecke pflanzen und schneiden.

Oder Glyzine (__ Blauregen), damit kann man die Wand zu ranken lassen. Wenn sie gut angewachsen ist, macht sie einige Meter im Jahr. Hat schöne blaue Blüten. Davor würde ich dann niedrige Stauden oder Polster setzen. 
Oder einfach Waldmeister davor. Der blüht im Frühjar weiß, bildet einen Teppich und ist bis zum Spätherbst grün.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Brauche einen Guten vorschlag*

Hi Petra,

also ich würde mich dem vorschlag von Norbert anschliessen und wenn möglich ein paar __ Kiwi's versuchen 

Wenn die denn da, wo vorher Rosen gestanden haben wachsen...... 

Ich habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung von Garten und Pflanzen, das macht meine bessere hälfte.......


----------



## Petra (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Brauche einen Guten vorschlag*

Hallo Annett und Norbert

Annett die Rosen sind in den Farben Rot und die andere ist Rosa die rote Duftet die Rosane hat keinen duft.Annett meinste denn das die Rosen wieder kommen wenn ich sie bis auf 30cm runter schneide??? Denn die rosafabene ist schon hin denn der hauptstam ist unten schon durchgefault und ich hätte dann das problem die ganzen arme aus den roten herraus zu bekommen und die rote sieht auch nicht besser aus deshalb möchte ich ja die rosen wech machen.
Norbert das stimmt mit der Arbeit aber das macht mir nichts aus nur komme ich nicht mehr hinterher mit dem ausdünnen der alten triebe das ist soviel nee danke und vor allem sind die rosen noch älter als ich es gedacht hätte habe meinen Vermieter mal gefragt der sagte mir das  sie schon die 30Jahre überschritten hätten  und er sagte mir heute noch das er sich wundert das ich die rosen nicht schon längst wechgetan habe und so mache ich es jetzt werde mir Pflegeleichte Pflanzen besorgen die nicht viel ´Wasser brauchen.Da an dieser Stelle nicht viel Regen hinkommt.


----------



## Dodi (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Brauche einen Guten vorschlag*

Hallo Petra!

Wenn Du sowieso alle Rosen ausbuddeln willst...

Ich hatte zunächst, wie Annett u. a. auch, evtl. an das __ Geißblatt gedacht.

Wie wäre es denn mit __ Wein? Wenn das eine so schön sonnige, geschützte Ecke ist, dann wächst der bestimmt gut. Sieht sehr dekorativ mit seinen Blättern und später mit den wunderschönen Trauben aus. Such Dir eine schöne, süße Traube aus, am besten eine dunkle, z. B. Spätburgunder. Die schmecken roh sehr gut und Du kannst, wenn es zuviele Trauben sein sollten, z. B. auch Weingelee oder Most machen.
Eine Rankhilfe musst Du jedoch machen und den Wein regelmässig schneiden - Tipps hierzu bekommst Du bestimmt beim Fachhändler oder Du schaust, falls Du Dich zum Wein entschließen solltest, hier.


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Brauche einen Guten vorschlag*

Hallo Petra,

Rosen sind auch "nur" Sträucher und können ab und an mal einen Verjüngungsschnitt vertragen. Nicht umsonst gibt es sogenannte 100jährige Rosen an einigen Burgen zu bewundern (auch wenn es sich dabei im Allgemeinen um wurzelechte Exemplare handelt). 
Auch veredelte können bei guter Pflege schon ziemlich alt werden.

Wenn sie nicht komplett verfault ist, dann berappelt sie sich nach so einer Verjüngungskur sicher wieder.
Du kannst ja auch nur die gesündere auf 30cm einkürzen und auf der anderen Seite schon was neues ausprobieren. Das Wurzeln ausgraben wird sicherlich nicht ganz einfach.
Was auf keinen Fall ohne Erdaustausch funktionieren wird sind Gewächse aus der Familie der "Rosengewächse". Dazu gehören m.W.n. auch Äpfel und Birnen. 
Du kannst somit auch keine neue Rose ohne großzügigen Erdaustausch pflanzen ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass sie nur mickert...
Nicht viel Regen also ... hmmm, gibts nicht auch winterharte Kakteen? Aber die werden natürlich nicht so hoch, dass die Mauer verschwindet.  
Hibiscus braucht auch nicht sooviel Wasser - wäre also auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------

